# Suddenly having crate problems at 6 months old



## cockapoo_peanut (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all!

So last night, for the first time in four months, Peanut barked and cried in her crate all night, she usually loves crashing out in there at night and always sleeps right through until morning.

Last night was another story. When it was bed time and I went to pick her to bring her to bed, she was really reactive and growling and snapping (this is not unusual behavior for her, the reactiveness). I didn't think much of it, put her in front of her crate and let her walk in, then I shut the door and jumped in bed (her crate is in my bedroom). She immediately started barking and crying, again, I thought it might just take her a minute to settle down. This lasted for 6hrs. I took her outside a bunch of times thinking maybe her stomach was bothering her (she recently had giardia and has been treated), but she didn't have to go. I finally broke around 4am, grabbed a blanket and took her downstairs and crashed on the couch, thinking she would get up there with me and sleep. She wandered around, looked out the window, played with the blanket and did everything BUT sleep. She finally fell asleep at 5:30am and then I had to get up for work at 6:30am. Needless to say, I'm a little beat today.

The only thing I can think of is that last week, she had a big mess in her crate when she was sick, I cleaned everything out really thoroughly and even put new bedding in. But it's weird, she was fine up until last night.

I went back to crate training 101 this morning and fed her her breakfast in their and secretly dropped high value treats in when she wasn't looking so she would notice them when she walked by and go in. All of that went fine. Hoping tonight isn't a repeat!

Has anyone else had anything similar happen? Could it be that she's coming in to heat? She's 6 months old and getting spayed on Friday.

Cheers and thanks!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Perhaps she has outgrown her crate and doesn't need it any more. She may prefer to choose herself where she sleeps. Dexter uses to like the front doormat or my cold, marble hearth. Bonnie preferred the hard kitchen floor.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley started that about a week ago. She just turned 1 yr old and we are anticipating a move soon . . so I was gonna wait until the move was over and try her out, but she was becomming vocal at 4am or sooner for several days. So 2 days ago over the weekend I did a trial run. To be honest . . I didnt know quite where to start . . Sami has been out of his crate for months and sleeps peacefully on our bed every night, never a peep. So I put out her soft bed in our bedroom and went to bed. She roamed around a bit and was a little restless during the night, but last night did much better. She is on her little bed when I turn out the light . . . and when I awoke this morning she was sitting beside me staring!! It was really funny!!! Now I guess I have two bed mates! My husband is in another state at the moment, and when we are finally back together he will have some competition!!!
All that said . . I think you have to go with your gut instinct and just figure it out as all poos are so different!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

they sell really nice puppy beds ,nice and soft and with fluffy sides on them i think she would love one of them ginger does now


----------



## cockapoo_peanut (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone!

Unfortunately I can't have her sleeping out of the crate right now, one of the cats and her don't get along too well and they would spend the whole night chasing and fighting with each other. I'm hoping when she's older and a touch more calm that she won't need the crate.

I tried letting her sleep out of the crate downstairs (where she has a big comfy bed and the couch) but she cried because she like to be close to me. 

Last night was better but I can tell she's still feeling a little anxious. She's doing some other weird things too, like crying while she's burying her bones/treats in the couch. She's also been more calm than she normally is too, not lethargic, just calm. I'm wondering if it's just something hormonal changing in her... Who knows.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You might be on to something - maybe she is hormonal and the build up to her first season has started - might be she'll be one of the younger ones to have their first season...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie cries over certain toys, usually her favourite. It sounds like she's really upset, but I think its just her way of talking to them 

How about, closing your bedroom door so the cat can sleep in peace and let Peanut sleep in your room with the crate door open. That way she can choose where to sleep and be near you.

Millie made it known when she no longer wanted the crate.


----------

